# Looking to buy - 92FS Inox Italian NIB or Like new



## ashleyalissa (Mar 5, 2012)

I am looking for a 92FS Inox Italian made for a gift for my husband. 

Anyone selling or know of anywhere to find one?


----------



## stunter2b (Feb 18, 2012)

I just checked gunbroker.com and they don't have the italian made one, but I'd keep an eye out on that site you never know.


----------



## stunter2b (Feb 18, 2012)

Well I googled it for you and I came up with a few.. I would call them all and make 100% sure they are Italian made. And I'm not sure what your price range is but I seen allot of out of stock sites.

Beretta 92 FS Pistol 9mm 5in 15rd Stainless Italy

GFA Product

Grabagun.com Beretta 92FS MT/BLK 9MM 10+1 4.9" DA Online Gun Store

This one came up in my search but I can't be sure its Italian so I'd call they have a 1-800#
Beretta - Beretta 92FS INOX 9mm Pistol (15 Round Capacity)

Hope that helps out..


----------



## ashleyalissa (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks, I will check them out. I didn't realize it was such a tough one to find until I started searching.


----------



## ashleyalissa (Mar 5, 2012)

No luck yet, still looking. If anyone comes across one, please let me know.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

As of this morning, there are two on Gunbroker.....and they've been on there.....


----------



## ashleyalissa (Mar 5, 2012)

I called them and they've sold, just haven't taken them off. They are perfect though so it is a shame they aren't available.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My local shop here in Texas has one, but it is USA made... Sorry.

Your local gunshop can't order you one from a distributor?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't understand how they can tell you that they are sold......updated shows 4 and 5 days respectfully on their auctions.....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PM sent to you.

Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## ashleyalissa (Mar 5, 2012)

They had two listed and they told me they sold the day before I called. I'll call back, maybe the deal fell through.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

One just sold on the beretta forum.......


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Are you still looking for one?

I have another lead. :watching:


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

There is another one on gunbroker......


----------



## highvoltage (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a nib italian made inox for sale. COmes with 2 15rd mags, only test fired. PM me if you'd like details. Thanks


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

There's one on the Beretta forum again......


----------



## Jeremy55 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not sure what your price range is but I seen allot of out of stock sites.


----------



## tdhiker (Mar 14, 2012)

Interested. Don't know how to contact


----------



## ashleyalissa (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, still looking. They seem to sell very fast and I am not.


----------



## Jeremy55 (Mar 3, 2012)

They don't have the italian made one, but I'd keep an eye out on that site you never know.


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

I found a few.

All listed as in-stock:
Beretta 92, INOX (SS), Pistol, 9mm, 2/15 Rd Mags, Made In Italy - Impact Guns
BERETTA JS92F505 92FS INOX 9MM STAINLESS STEEL ITALY

Off of another forum:
Beretta 92FS Inox Made in Italy. - AR15.COM


----------



## JoseyWales (Apr 10, 2012)

I've got NIB Italian 92fs Inox, JS92F505. I'm new here, but if you PM we can work it out...


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If there is no interest, I am interested...........pm me....


----------



## Slider257 (Apr 15, 2012)

2 more listings I discovered while shopping around;

Metro Atlanta FS/FT beretta 92fs inox

ARMSLIST - For Sale: Beretta 92fs Inox


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nothing wrong with helping someone find a hard-to-locate model, but the discussion forums are not intended to be used for buying/selling/trading. Otherwise, we'd be hip-deep in these kind of posts on a regular basis.


----------

